
Why Is Intelligence Negatively Associated with Religiousness? - doener
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs40806-017-0101-0
======
blackflame7000
Religion is a lot like schrodinger's cat. Some people believe god is dead
while others believe god is alive, but in the end no one knows, and everyone's
opinion is irrelevant. IMO it's only the Zealots with the stigma of low
intelligence because a closed mind is incapable of learning.

